# Social Casino >  What happens when i sync across ipad and iphone

## Mixerv11

I've been playing bingo on two devices. iPAD and iPhone. I'm at a significantly higher level on my iPad, but registered/installed it on my iphone.

I'm afraid to sync the two accounts. Any thoughts on what would happen once I sync? Will I lose all my progress?

Thanks!

----------


## maguar

The games are saved on TLs servers and linked to your specific devices. You shouldn't have any issues if you sync.

----------


## abbeyhenkin

Is there a way to sync so that you can play from the same account on both devices? I just got an iPad and want to play with my account that is currently on my iphone.

----------


## maguar

As you're keeping your devices you can use the login feature through certain teamlava games. This thread has info

----------

